# Dzelži / Hardware >  Divvirzienu pastiprinātājs

## abidox

Vajadzīgs B_I directional amplifier_ jeb divvirzienu pastiprinātājs.

Ideja tāda, ka vajag pagarināt USB vadu līdz diezgan daudz metriem (ap 20m vismaz) kā jau mēs zinām USB jau ar 5m tiek galā ar grūtībām (garākais ko esmu dzirdējis ir 10m kabelis, bet baigi dārgais esot).

Doma ir , ka pie USB štekera ir izveidots pastiprinātājs (2 jo ir DATA+ un DATA-) un otrā galā Tāds pats jo kā pierādija izmēģinājums pa apmēram 4m varbūt vairāk (precīzi nemērīju) vadu barošanas spriegums nemainās, bet signāls pa datu līniju no PC līdz USB ierīcei (konkrētajā gadīumā izmantoti fleška vai mp3 pleijers) nonāk, taču abildes signāls no USB iekārtas līdz datoram diemžēl nenonāk. tika izmantots arī tīkla kabelis, bet tas nendeva rezultātus.
Tātad vajadzētu kautko, kas to signālu pasiprinātu lai pārvarētu lielāku atālumu un būtu traucējumnoturīgāks (USB iekārtas ārdarbība var būt samazināta)

P.S. vēl jau doma grozās ap PHANTOM power, bet tas tā ikai idejas līmenī

----------


## ddff

Eksistee gatavi USB > Ethernet risinaajumi.

ddff

----------


## abidox

> Eksistee gatavi USB > Ethernet risinaajumi.
> 
> ddff


 
jā USB -> ethernet pāreja - sestdien pamēģināju = ne-e.
Vajag aktīvo ar pastiprinātāju

----------


## ddff

Nee, es nedomaaju paareju, bet, piemeeram, shaadu kasti.

ddff

----------


## JDat

abidox! Atkal ar huiņu nodarbojies?

Nopērs 4x 5m kabeļus. USB standars vāirāk neļauj. Pārējais viss nestabili.
Pa vidu 4 x Aktīvie USB HUBi. Tie kuriem klāt slēdzas barošanas adapteris. Adapteri pieslēgt obligāti!

Un nepis smadzeni tautai.

Alternatīva: ddff minētais USB => ehternet. BELKINam laikam bija un vēl dažiem. Lietot google lai atrastu.

Tik un tā tev abi varianti nebūs pa kabatai, zinot tavas santīmpišanas tendeces. Te tu ne ko neuzlodēsi ar sovjetu detaļām. 480 MHz. Ne jau signāla vājināšanās ir vienīgā problēma. Tur visam jābūt salāgotam. Lasi grāmatas par USB nevis nodarbojies ar dumībām.

----------


## karloslv

Nav tādas lietas kā vājš signāls, ir tikai traucējumu līmenis un signāla/trokšņu attiecība. Ar pašdarbību to visdrīzāk tikai pasliktināsi.

----------


## AndrisZ

> ir tikai traucējumu līmenis un signāla/trokšņu attiecība


 Domāju, ka 20 m kabelī šie nav galvenie parametri. Svarīga ir signāla aizture līnijā, un tur nekādi pastiprinātāji nelīdzēs. Tāpat kā mobīlais telefons nevar darboties tālāk par 30km no torņa, vienalga cik labas antenas lieto un cik stiprs ir signāls.

----------


## JDat

+1 Andri! Bija kaut kāds termins "propagation delay" vai tml, bet nevarēju cilvēcīgi uzrakstīt.

Offtopic: Šī paša iemesla dēl arī Ethernet vada garums ir ierobežots. Standartā 100 metri. Pie 98 metrim mans Mentor Komutatrs (switch) negrib strādāt. Ir kaut kādi triki tīkla kartēm ka var līdz 150 metriem pūst. Tās fizikas nianses lasīju, bet davā stulbumā tā arī neiebraucu kāpēc tā notiek.


Par USB. Ja pareizi atceros tad makimums var likt 7 HUBus ķēdē. Attiecīgi var izspiest līdz 35 metriem (teorijā) ja atmiņa mani neviļ.

----------


## karloslv

Ok, taisnība, to nebiju iedomājies. 1 metrs nozīmē vismaz 3 nanosekunžu aizturi. Tas gan nenozīmē, ka sakari nav iespējami, vienkārši USB neparedz darbu pie tādas aiztures.

----------


## abidox

tad jau švaki jo, bet tā kaste gan ir interesanta lieta

----------


## Delfins

Ir arī USB-repīteri, ties gan arī strādā pa 5m un var savienot 5x5.. ~25m, bet tad kritīs ātrums.

----------


## JDat

> Ir arī USB-repīteri, ties gan arī strādā pa 5m un var savienot 5x5.. ~25m, bet tad kritīs ātrums.


 Esmu tādus "repīterus" darbinājis. Vajadzēja ~ 15 m attālumā web kameru darbināt. Pa vidu divi repīteri. Stipri gļukoja. Viss barojās no USB štepseļa.
Tāds repīteris patiesībā ir patasts HUBs (ta logi rāda). HUBam ir nevis četras bet viena ligzda. Teorijā vajadzētū būt visam OK, bet...
Neaizmirstiet par barošanu. Saskaņā ar standartu ir tā: Ja pieslēdz BUS powered HUB (tas, bez barokļa), Hubs vai repīteris noēt piecas barošanas vienības (viena vienība 100 mA). Viena vienība sev, pārējās atdot uz katru ligzdu. Tagad ķēdē pieslēdzam nākošo HUBu, kurš paprasa atkal piecas vienības. A uz ligzdas paredzēta tikai viena vienība. Rezutātā kondilts, kas beidzas ar USB Power Exeeded" Paziņojumu. Tas risinas, ja katram  HUBam, repītem vai sazin kas tur vēl ir, pieslēdz savu barošanas adapteri. Rezultātā HUBs (vai repīteris) paliek par self powered HUB, un tad uz katru ligzdu var iedot piecas barošanas vienības. Tā ka, ja gribam stabili, tad pērkam pa 10-15 LS Repīterus, vai pa 5-7 Ls HUBus ar ārējo barošanu.

----------

